# Phantoms in the rain



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

So I drove in the rain for the first time since v9 the other day, and had an odd effect - phantom cars would regularly appear next to and behind me on the display, usually lasting for 1-10 seconds. I think they were primarily associated with the lights of cars or more often semis behind me making the rain bright enough for the cameras to detect as something. I'd be very curious to know what the actual autopilot system makes of those phantoms though - it never directly reacted to them, but I never tried to change lanes into one of them either (maybe next time...).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

LucyferSam said:


> So I drove in the rain for the first time since v9 the other day, and had an odd effect - phantom cars would regularly appear next to and behind me on the display, usually lasting for 1-10 seconds. I think they were primarily associated with the lights of cars or more often semis behind me making the rain bright enough for the cameras to detect as something. I'd be very curious to know what the actual autopilot system makes of those phantoms though - it never directly reacted to them, but I never tried to change lanes into one of them either (maybe next time...).


I've also experienced some of these phantoms. One came at me from my rear right and slammed into me on the display. That first time, it was actually dangerous because I involuntarily swerved left to avoid the phantom.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes driving in a down pour and next to a concrete jersey wall/barrier at night caused phantom buses to show up to the left of me where there was no lane even. I think it was reflections of my own car causing it. Didn't cause any real problem though. I wouldn't autopilot in that type of weather anyway.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's just because the cameras are being obscured/distorted by rain and mist. I've noticed that in heavy rain/mist, AP does a better job right after the wipers swish past the forward facing cameras. The side and rear cameras would probably benefit as well, but there's no mechanism to clear them... unless they decide to heat the lenses. At least Nav On Autopilot is smart enough to know its capabilities are diminished in these conditions.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Enginerd said:


> At least Nav On Autopilot is smart enough to know its capabilities are diminished in these conditions.


Interestingly, NoA did not put up it's restricted warning until near the end of the drive, went for ~30 min with no issues despite the phantoms. On the whole autopilot works very well in the rain, and is frequently better at seeing the lane markers in dark wet conditions than I am.


----------

